# is it ok for my cat to spend time staring out of windows?



## styletraveller (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all. I have taken everyone's advice from my last post and am keeping my friend's cat inside to stop her being attacked by foxes. She is playing with her toys but she also spends quite a bit of time just staring out of the window. Is this ok or should i stop her doing this and encourage her to play?


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

It's not strange for a cat to spend time staring out of the window. Some of my cats often do the same, they are indoor cats. It's a sort of meditation.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Windows are cat television.Perfectly harmless and entertaining in my view.More mentally stimulating than sleeping which is what most do when not playing.:thumbup:


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

Tim - 17 weeks spends a fair amount of time looking out the window, he also watches TV


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Our cat spends ages looking out of the window, she moves from the dining room to the kitchen, so she can talk to the birds!


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Same here. Charleecat is a regular watcher through the windows, she patrols the window sill like a security guard.


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

very normal for my 2 weve got blinds so when somethin happens in living room you just see 2 cat heads pop through blinds they even sleep on there sometimes


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Spartacus sits on the windowsill in the hall and watches everyone who walks down the street. Epecially if the kids are playing out

She can also be found during the night sitting on the top of the bedroom windowsill watching the lorries in the ASDA loading bay next door

She obviously knows thats where the food comes from!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

My cats love to spend time looking out of the window, especially when the neighbour lets his pigeons out for their daily exercise. It's as if they know when this is going to happen  A bit like us settling down for EastEnders


----------

